# Web Style erstellen ?



## Yasin (20. März 2005)

Hallo liebe User

Auf die frage habe ich nirgend ein antwort bekommen und deshalb versuche ich es mal hier.

Also ich will mir einen WBB Style erstellen ! 

Aber da ich noch ganz neu in der PS Szene bin und noch nicht so viel ahnung habe und noch keinen Tutorial darüber gefunden habe wollte ich mal wissen wie ich am besten vorgehen soll und worauf ich alles achten sollte.

Was sollte ich zuerst erstellen ?

Wie sollte ich vorgehen ?

Was soll ich beachten ?

Was ist sehr wichtig ?

usw......

Bitte hilft mir ich will endlich auch selber styles erstellen können ! 

Vielen Dank


----------



## devilrga (20. März 2005)

Hi,
Stichwort: Slices.
oder:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials155168.html 

MfG


----------



## Yasin (20. März 2005)

devilrga hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Stichwort: Slices.
> oder:
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials155168.html
> ...




NEIN ich mein die Komplette seite allso alle grafiken


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. März 2005)

Versuchs doch erstmal mit kleineren Änderungen am Orginalstyle.
Such mal mit Google nach Interface Tutorials, und den Link mit Tutorial zum Slicen solltest du dir auch anschauen.


----------

